# How Would People Feel… (Delivery)



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

…if it became common knowledge how much they tip? Like if your neighbors knew you’re cheap as eff?

I know I see some of my neighbors differently after seeing some DD offers for their deliveries.

What brought this thought? Rosa did. Very pretty, slim, tall, model-ish in appearance, lives in a huge house right on the bay. Drives a BMW. She just tipped me peanuts for driving her breakfast and drinks 10 miles in pouring cold rain and wind so bad it was a struggle to keep my Pri on the road. Her area is slightly flooded, too. I was ankle-deep in water to get her pancakes and fresh squeesed orange juice from the NOT CHEAP pretentious restaurant to her. 








Enjoy your food, Rosa.

We should create a database of crappy tippers. It’s not defamation - it IS what they tipped.

Karma will deal with Rosa. But she ain’t getting any thanks from me. And I remember. We WILL cross paths again.

Sorry. I know this happens to everyone. I just needed to vent. The offers today are just shameful.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rich people don't care. They have lots of ways to justify their actions.

They think it's "class envy". As in they have class, you don't.

They think "they worked for it". And you're just lazy.

If it's legal, it's right. If you feel you're not being paid, tough, don't do it and find another job.

Once they make it to the high net worth status, their concept of financial reality is gone. Everything is free.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Rich people don't care. They have lots of ways to justify their actions.
> 
> They think it's "class envy". As in they have class, you don't.
> 
> ...


Oh, trust me, Rose doesn’t work. Well, not in the traditional sense, anyway.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> …if it became common knowledge how much they tip? Like if your neighbors knew you’re cheap as eff?
> 
> I know I see some of my neighbors differently after seeing some DD offers for their deliveries.
> 
> ...


I would not drive 9 miles to a customer… and I am in NJ as well…

You knew what the offer was before accepting… did you not?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ms Mercenary what were you thinking? That is too far! Also, Rosa is dumb who orders pancakes that far away.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> Ms Mercenary what were you thinking? That is too far! Also, Rosa is dumb who orders pancakes that far away.


Nothing better was coming in. Honestly, those orders from that pretentious place usually pay very well, and it looked a LOT like a hidden tip situation.

I was getting 10 miles for $4 all morning… nay, all day.

I should have stayed in bed. In this weather, this is likely one of my worst days on record. No one tipped. If I showed you the offers, you’d be insulted.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I would not drive 9 miles to a customer… and I am in NJ as well…
> 
> You knew what the offer was before accepting… did you not?


I started writing you a reply but then I realized you don’t need one.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Rich people don't care. They have lots of ways to justify their actions.
> 
> They think it's "class envy". As in they have class, you don't.
> 
> ...


That’s quite a big brush you paint with.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> We should create a database of crappy tippers. It’s not defamation - it IS what they tipped.


If I’m not mistaken, I think someone else on this board tried doing that once… never worked out.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> …if it became common knowledge how much they tip? Like if your neighbors knew you’re cheap as eff?
> 
> I know I see some of my neighbors differently after seeing some DD offers for their deliveries.
> 
> ...


She, like so many of the other customers, probably thinks we're getting paid $20 per delivery by Uber. They don't understand we're paid less than waiters.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Ms Mercenary what were you thinking? That is too far! Also, Rosa is dumb who orders pancakes that far away.


That's another problem. A lot of times these customers have no idea where the restaurant they're ordering from is located. They just see it on the website and decide to order because they've never had food from there. They pay no attention to the distance.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I agree we need a database for the cheap tippers that way we can just say no.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I agree we need a database for the cheap tippers that way we can just say no.


You can make your own with screenshots. That's what I did back in the every order pays $3 and MAYBE a tip days.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Can't you guys just cherrypick? I mean, it's not like we're expected to fill every order whether it includes a tip or not. So why not just decline the ones that are too low?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> Can't you guys just cherrypick? I mean, it's not like we're expected to fill every order whether it includes a tip or not. So why not just decline the ones that are too low?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Can't you guys just cherrypick? I mean, it's not like we're expected to fill every order whether it includes a tip or not. So why not just decline the ones that are too low?


My AR in DD is 0% again. Do you think I cherry pick? 

There was nothing to pick from yesterday, really. It looked very much like a hidden: the pickup location, the dropoff location, the offer amount. The weather.

I’ve never said it wasn’t my fault. Once I saw it was a chick, I wanted to cancel. Every time I don’t follow my intuition I get in trouble.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My AR in DD is 0% again. Do you think I cherry pick?
> 
> There was nothing to pick from yesterday, really. It looked very much like a hidden: the pickup location, the dropoff location, the offer amount. The weather.
> 
> I’ve never said it wasn’t my fault. Once I saw it was a chick, I wanted to cancel. Every time I don’t follow my intuition I get in trouble.


Well, alright but it looks like it was an UberEats order. I know sometimes we get surprised with what looks like a "hidden tip" but we can't ever consider that a possibility. I used to play that game too; until I learned I was spending too much on gas.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Well, alright but it looks like it was an UberEats order. I know sometimes we get surprised with what looks like a "hidden tip" but we can't ever consider that a possibility. I used to play that game too; until I learned I was spending too much on gas.


Dude. How many times in this thread did I say all offers were crap? I was sitting there hitting “Decline” for 2 hours before I took it. It literally was the only one even remotely acceptable.

Hidden tips is a thing. I play those odds consistently and win 99% of the time. This was that one-off. Weather considered, it was a solid gamble - it was so bad outside, it was REASONABLE to assume someone living in an 8-bedroom (yes, I looked it up) shorefront home would tip generously. In honesty, even if it ended up at $1.50/mile I would prolly not be so pissed because I was sitting there watching $2.50/4 mile offers all morining. In the pouring cold rain and just below hurricane-level winds.

Minus the winds, Saturday was very good on high tips.

What everyone fails to notice is that I wasn’t necessarily complaining about it - just venting - rather, reflecting on human nature and whether public disclosure of their tipping habits would alter their behaviour. I specifically mentioned my own neighbors, whose DD orders I saw (didn’t take; I think it’s a bad idea even if the tipis good) and it changed my opinion of them.

I’m fine with the conversation turning to “it’s your own fault”, so noobs can learn from this. But at a certain point it turns into THE THREAD IS ABOUT SOMETHING ELSE!!! 😂


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

People tip a percentage of the bill. I’m assuming the tip was $8 or $9? If the pancakes were $25 or $30, the tip is close to 30%. She didn’t take into consideration the distance. She probably assumes you make an hourly wage of at least minimum wage. If she did in fact tip over 25%, I fail to see why she is such a horrible person. 

Also, how do we know Rosa does not work. I mean, you only seen her for a few seconds. That’s not long enough to draw conclusions. All we know is that she lives in a nice house and is attractive. She could be the nanny.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mcwharthog said:


> People tip a percentage of the bill. I’m assuming the tip was $8 or $9? If the pancakes were $25 or $30, the tip is close to 30%. She didn’t take into consideration the distance. She probably assumes you make an hourly wage of at least minimum wage. If she did in fact tip over 25%, I fail to see why she is such a horrible person.
> 
> Also, how do we know Rosa does not work. I mean, you only seen her for a few seconds. That’s not long enough to draw conclusions. All we know is that she lives in a nice house and is attractive. She could be the nanny.


The tip was $6 and change.

The order was more than pancakes and juice. 2 breakfast sandwiches, avocado toast and iced coffee.
$5 for the coffee
$4.75 for the OJ
$10 avocado toast
$11 pancakes
$9-10 sandwiches

So we’re talking $50 before tax. Prolly 10%.

Again, this is not the main purpose of this thread.

We know Rosa does not work because we are female and we see these things. Rosa is not the nanny because she came to the door in a white terry robe with a white towel wrap on her head. We also saw her grooming. Rosa works on herself mostly.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Rich people don't care. They have lots of ways to justify their actions.


I don't get this meme that rich people don't tip.

In my market, the truly rich ($1 million+ homes on a lake), always tip well. Its the apartment dwellers that are low/no tippers. Now the McMansion types who are always just scraping by on debt, and want to appear rich may be crappy tippers.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Not meant to generalize, we're talking about non tippers.

$1 million homeowners are likely to be working class.

The $5-10 million homeowners are likely to have gotten there through leveraging other people's time and money.

They have no problem using your time and resources.

In deep suburbia, they know exactly what they're doing when they send you 10 miles. There is no corner McD.

It's cheaper for them to use you than get it themselves.

The poor apartment dwellers can't afford delivery.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> I don't get this meme that rich people don't tip.
> 
> In my market, the truly rich ($1 million+ homes on a lake), always tip well. Its the apartment dwellers that are low/no tippers. Now the McMansion types who are always just scraping by on debt, and want to appear rich may be crappy tippers.


50/50 here. Those who look like they’ve earned it - particularly those in construction - tip well.

Kids of wealthy parents do not.

Bankers, lawyers - the younger ones don’t; older ones do.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

It’s always a mixed bag based on demographics that vary from market to market. A 1 million dollar home in my market would cost four times that in the Chicago suburbs, which are only 90 miles away.

One thing I have learned about tipping is that poor people can be very generous when they have some money. Like at tax return time or the beginning of the month when their Benefits hit their card. I’ve accepted many $11 fast food deliveries to a low income area a couple miles away. Sometimes they turn into $12 or $13 with hidden tip. A lot of drivers decline these because they are paranoid of tip baiters but it’s never been an issue in my market.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The poor apartment dwellers can't afford delivery.


I generally get really good tips from apartment people. It's the ones that live in the projects that I dread going to 'cuz you know they're gonna take it back.


----------



## CaddyDave (6 mo ago)

The ones that tell me how nice my car is and that their last Uber driver was wearing a wife beater and drove a shit box that smelled like a burlap sack of pickled butt holes and then don’t tip really skins my potatoes.

They’re lucky Uber hasn’t launched “Upfront Tipping”.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Very pretty, slim, tall, model-ish in appearance.
> 
> Sorry. I know this happens to everyone. I just needed to vent.


This rarely happens to me. Most of my passengers are ugly, overweight and extremely short.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> …if it became common knowledge how much they tip? Like if your neighbors knew you’re cheap as eff?
> 
> I know I see some of my neighbors differently after seeing some DD offers for their deliveries.
> 
> ...


This is not directed at you , however I’d rather know the cheap as **** tippers that are drivers for Uber / Uber eats who don’t tip in their regular life , then complain to high heaven about not being tipped , true hypocrites are those types , I for one always tip for service , which in my Vegas market means I tip most places I go


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

CaddyDave said:


> The ones that tell me how nice my car is and that their last Uber driver was wearing a wife beater and drove a shit box that smelled like a burlap sack of pickled butt holes and then don’t tip really skins my potatoes.
> 
> They’re lucky Uber hasn’t launched “Upfront Tipping”.


Delivery.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Emptynesst said:


> This is not directed at you , however I’d rather know the cheap as **** tippers that are drivers for Uber / Uber eats who don’t tip in their regular life , then complain to high heaven about not being tipped , true hypocrites are those types , I for one always tip for service , which in my Vegas market means I tip most places I go


Oh, I know it’s not directed at me. No one in their right mind would ever say I don’t tip or I tip low. My friends think I’m nuts.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ribak said:


> This rarely happens to me. Most of my passengers are ugly, overweight and extremely short.


Delivery.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CaddyDave said:


> They’re lucky Uber hasn’t launched “Upfront Tipping”.


The subject of upfront tipping came up a few nights ago with one of my passengers, I picked him up late night in the orange Crest area of Riverside he was saying he's having a hard time sometimes getting an Uber there fast enough, and he said he would be willing to pay a few dollars extra to get picked up and I told him why don't he suggest to Uber that they offer up front tipping, he said that's a really great idea he's going to suggest it.

Imagine Uber now offering up front tipping plus up front fares, coming to your region no time soon.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> The subject of upfront tipping came up a few nights ago with one of my passengers, I picked him up late night in the orange Crest area of Riverside he was saying he's having a hard time sometimes getting an Uber there fast enough, and he said he would be willing to pay a few dollars extra to get picked up and I told him why don't he suggest to Uber that they offer up front tipping, he said that's a really great idea he's going to suggest it.
> 
> Imagine Uber now offering up front tipping plus up front fares, coming to your region no time soon.


Delivery.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Delivery.


It was Uber X but I don't see why it shouldn't work for Uber Eats


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

painfreepc said:


> Imagine Uber now offering up front tipping plus up front fares, coming to your region no time soon.


Imagine Uber and Lyft trying to be a viable business instead of a ponzi scheme.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Wait... Are you saying this is a delivery sub forum?

I was coming on here to complain about passengers, and additionally, I think my cat has herpes.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> …if it became common knowledge how much they tip? Like if your neighbors knew you’re cheap as eff?
> 
> I know I see some of my neighbors differently after seeing some DD offers for their deliveries.
> 
> ...


How much was the tip? How much was the food total?

One thing I learned a long time ago is that customers who order breakfast food (eggs, pancakes, etc) are consistently BAD tippers. This is why I seldom accept breakfast food orders.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My AR in DD is 0% again. Do you think I cherry pick?


How can there be cherry picking when there are so few "cherries" to pick?

More than 90% of the offers are pure garbage.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> More than 90% of the offers are pure garbage.


Yep, and it's even worse now with this inflation crap going on.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> View attachment 679633


I had one of those today. REALLY bad cherry. But that was clearly my own fault, ‘cause I thought the dropoff location was different. Bar none the worst mistake I made since I started delivering.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> How can there be cherry picking when there are so few "cherries" to pick?
> 
> More than 90% of the offers are pure garbage.


Yup. Last 2 days are ridiculous. I just went home today after the bad cherry above. Eff it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> How much was the tip? How much was the food total?
> 
> One thing I learned a long time ago is that customers who order breakfast food (eggs, pancakes, etc) are consistently BAD tippers. This is why I seldom accept breakfast food orders.


Here:


Ms. Mercenary said:


> The tip was $6 and change.
> 
> The order was more than pancakes and juice. 2 breakfast sandwiches, avocado toast and iced coffee.
> $5 for the coffee
> ...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> It was Uber X but I don't see why it shouldn't work for Uber Eats


No. I mean this thread is about delivery. On the delivery forum. We have pre-tipping. And most of our pay is tips. Usually 2/3 of our pay if not 3/4.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> The subject of upfront tipping came up a few nights ago with one of my passengers, I picked him up late night in the orange Crest area of Riverside he was saying he's having a hard time sometimes getting an Uber there fast enough, and he said he would be willing to pay a few dollars extra to get picked up and I told him why don't he suggest to Uber that they offer up front tipping, he said that's a really great idea he's going to suggest it.
> 
> Imagine Uber now offering up front tipping plus up front fares, coming to your region no time soon.


How much did HE did he tip you for the ride? I won't be the least bit surprised if you say he didn't tip or he tipped you a buck.

I remember when Uber introduced in-app tipping for rideshare I had a pax bring up the topic and he said it's a good thing for the drivers that pax can tip thru the app.... he didn't tip.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Can't you guys just cherrypick? I mean, it's not like we're expected to fill every order whether it includes a tip or not. So why not just decline the ones that are too low?


The term "cherrypick" shouldn't be used for gig food delivery because it's inaccurate.

It creates the false impression that "overpaid" and "greedy" drivers are sitting around receiving lots and lots of excellent offers but are turning them down for even BETTER ones.

More than 90% of the offers are garbage in most markets and turning them down is simply rational behavior, NOT cherrypicking.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> The term "cherrypick" shouldn't be used for gig food delivery because it's inaccurate.... More than 90% of the offers are garbage in most markets and turning them down is simply rational behavior, NOT cherrypicking.


Sh!t hitting?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It creates the false impression that "overpaid" and "greedy" drivers are sitting around receiving lots and lots of excellent offers but are turning them down for even BETTER ones.


Well, what word would you use?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Well, what word would you use?


Interesting thought.
Lets have a naming contest!  
I guess you would need something the opposite of Lemon pick.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Interesting thought.
> Lets have a naming contest!
> I guess you would need something the opposite of Lemon pick.


Darwinize. 😂😂😂


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Well, what word would you use?


Garbage-picking.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Garbage-picking.


I gotta hand it to ya. That is a good one.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Garbage-picking.


Sorting. Garbage-sorting.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Sorting. Garbage-sorting.


Or, we can give new meaning to Dumpster Diving!


----------



## jselwyn (Aug 22, 2016)

'Up Front Tipping' . . . how douchy can a driver be.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi

I don't think they (the company) or we ( the drivers) should call them "tips" but rather it should be called " supplementary pay" that the customers can contribute to the company pay to entice drivers to accept their orders early or faster because the base rates from the companies are too cheap on deliveries or rides to start with.

Maybe we as drivers need to educate customers to that fact....

The fact that the tip is not a bonus for a good work done but rather to start the work at all.

An effective Union for rideshare and delivery people would be a great thing


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Tips supposed to be a reward for good service. Should not be mandatory . Drivers supposed to get paid to do the job . Period .These crooked companies added the tipping to create that illusion that is part of your pay. Drivers should be deciding to work solely on your pay without the tipping . Just another cynical tactic to evade paying fair wages .


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> Tips supposed to be a reward or food service .Should not be mandatory . You supposed to get laid to do your job . Period .


Please let me know where I can go to get laid to do my job! Better be a looker!!
(Couldn't resist!)


----------



## cyberlucky88 (4 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> …if it became common knowledge how much they tip? Like if your neighbors knew you’re cheap as eff?
> 
> I know I see some of my neighbors differently after seeing some DD offers for their deliveries.
> 
> ...


Tipped peanuts? I like peanuts 🥜🥜 🥜 to


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Please let me know where I can go to get laid to do my job! Better be a looker!!
> (Couldn't resist!)


Potomac, clearly. That’s in Maryland. I believe it. 😂😂😂


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Wait... Are you saying this is a delivery sub forum?
> 
> I was coming on here to complain about passengers, and additionally, I think my cat has herpes.


Asked and answered... The total for the food order was around $60. Tip was $6


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Imagine Uber and Lyft trying to be a viable business instead of a ponzi scheme.


How is Uber or Lyft different from any other business? The 'low grade' workers get paid peanuts, why the 'managers (software developers)' "try" to maintain the software that keeps it going. 

Literally every business is like a 'ponzi scheme,' as you say. The people, the higher you go, make more money... 

If anyone is interested in additional opportunities, or just checking out the products, I sell Scentsy stuff too.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Mozart27 said:


> How is Uber or Lyft different from any other business? The 'low grade' workers get paid peanuts, why the 'managers (software developers)' "try" to maintain the software that keeps it going.
> 
> Literally every business is like a 'ponzi scheme,' as you say. The people, the higher you go, make more money...
> 
> If anyone is interested in additional opportunities, or just checking out the products, I sell Scentsy stuff too.


They suck you in with a bunch of promises that don't materialize.

A 9-to-5 might suck, but at least if you make $15/hr before taxes you get paid $15 +benefits +O.T. There's no $12 trip incl. tip that gets retracted and then a 1-star, or "you're an independent contractor but we won't give you trip or pax details before you accept." Even with Scentsy you earn a known commission on what you sell (I don't need any BTW, but thank you).


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

Tipping Tipping Tipping.
As a former Uber/Lyft driver i can tell you for sure tipping is one of the hardest thing to get from riders
and the reason is These two companies implanted the idea in the riders from the beginning, that drivers were getting pay too well from these companies to tip your driver, and that driver was obligated to do and provide amenities like a service limo and provide an excellent vehicle to do the rides. when this companies started the money was in deed good
but as time went by these two companies got greedy and we all know the sad story we got screw big time with massive paycuts, from 2.50 per mile now down to lousy 0.30 per mile. (and still people drive for these bastards?)
with my 4 years rideshare driving experience and a brand new car with an average of 4.9 rating there were only couple of times that a rider actually tip me 50.00 in cash but the rest of them few of them hardly tip you 5.00 in the app. and the majority NO TIP AT ALL. and most of those no tip riders demanded stuff like chargers, synch to my radio, water, ask me to open the door for them, do multiple stops, and on top of that the suffering of experiencing a lot of vomiting, pissing and shitting in my car seats, and threats, and the hassle to get this app to pay for damages created by those riders, not only you had to stop driving to get your car cleaned but some times the very same day you had your car cleaned another pax will pee in the car, and again the same ritual of trying to get pay for damages.
i stop driving when the pandemic started in my area. enough was enough.
These companies should pay drivers not a decent but an extraordinary pay since drivers provide their personal vehicles,
i believe anyone who stills drives for these companies is because of either you have no other skills,
or you are too old to get a job, or if you are retired with a good pension, or simply you are to stubborn and do not know how to do math and you actually believe you are an independent contractor when you are not.
i respect everyone's reason for driving for these companies but i do not find it financially viable to support much less to be able to save money for an emergency fund.
and i forgot to mention these apps they put a cap on how much a rider can tip you.
so if you were wondering why there is never a high tip is because of the app limits on tipping.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rideshare drv said:


> Tipping Tipping Tipping.
> As a former Uber/Lyft driver i can tell you for sure tipping is one of the hardest thing to get from riders
> and the reason is These two companies implanted the idea in the riders from the beginning, that drivers were getting pay too well from these companies to tip your driver, and that driver was obligated to do and provide amenities like a service limo and provide an excellent vehicle to do the rides. when this companies started the money was in deed good
> but as time went by these two companies got greedy and we all know the sad story we got screw big time with massive paycuts, from 2.50 per mile now down to lousy 0.30 per mile. (and still people drive for these bastards?)
> ...


Delivery.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

F' tipping, Uber should just pay the drivers what they deserve and make all pax pay the same.


----------



## MRJdriver (May 19, 2015)

Rideshare drv said:


> Tipping Tipping Tipping.
> As a former Uber/Lyft driver i can tell you for sure tipping is one of the hardest thing to get from riders
> and the reason is These two companies implanted the idea in the riders from the beginning, that drivers were getting pay too well from these companies to tip your driver, and that driver was obligated to do and provide amenities like a service limo and provide an excellent vehicle to do the rides. when this companies started the money was in deed good
> but as time went by these two companies got greedy and we all know the sad story we got screw big time with massive paycuts, from 2.50 per mile now down to lousy 0.30 per mile. (and still people drive for these bastards?)
> ...


what do you feel is good tipping? I average 15% on my net fare regularly. I think it really depends on a few different factors honestly. My market has a lot of tourism year round, so tourists will tip. Locals and college kids not so much. This might go down some with variables changing so rapidly lately but 15% is consistent for me. As for why anyone drives for Uber anymore, I think you’re jumping to conclusions that it’s not worth it for anyone. Just because it’s tough to do well in one market doesn’t mean it’s hard in another.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Delivery.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------

